# Tank cloudy from sand. Okay to add fish?



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I finished a new setup today. The tank is cycled but I just added dry sand this afternoon and the water is still very cloudy. Is it okay to acclimate my fish into the tank in this hazy state or is it harmful to them?


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

No I wouldn't. The sand will probably start a new cycle from my experience. 

Why didn't you put the sand in with your rock when you did the initial cycling of the tank? Btw, what size is your tank?


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a bit of a long story. I just tore down one tank in its entirety, and set up a brand new tank in its place. Since I was using the same stand and location I cycled my rocks and water in a Rubbermaid tote and then transferred it all to the tank today along with a bunch of brand new rinsed dry argonite sand. The sand is dead so I don't see how it would cause another cycle? My ammonia and nitrite readings are zero. My only concern is the dust from the sand. Is that harmful to the fish?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

you have a protein skimmer running? Depending on your filtration setup the water should be clear in 24hrs and ready for fish...


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

No protein skimmer. Just some pumps. The tank is only 20 gallons. My fish have been in buckets with air stones since 4:00. I'm dripping them right now. Can't prolong it any longer :/


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicole said:


> No protein skimmer. Just some pumps. The tank is only 20 gallons. My fish have been in buckets with air stones since 4:00. I'm dripping them right now. Can't prolong it any longer :/


They are way better off in the buckets for now with the old cycled water that isn't full of sand, even if it takes a couple days to clear.

Put in a powerhead wrapped in filter floss to clear the water twice as fast.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I've already put them all in. Drip acclimated for an hour. 
Do you think they'll be okay? I'd say the water is about 50% cleared.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicole said:


> I've already put them all in. Drip acclimated for an hour.
> Do you think they'll be okay? I'd say the water is about 50% cleared.


I think that was a pretty bad idea and is probably not very healthy for the fish. That's an awful long time to be sucking in the particulate floating around. What made you think there was anything wrong with them staying in a bucket? They could have stayed there for days.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

goobafish said:


> I think that was a pretty bad idea and is probably not very healthy for the fish. That's an awful long time to be sucking in the particulate floating around. What made you think there was anything wrong with them staying in a bucket? They could have stayed there for days.


They were very visibly stressed in the buckets. My angelfish was lying on his side and my clowns were losing colour. I'm not sure if ammonia was building up or the temp was dropping or what. They were not happy. That's why I was in a rush to put them in. By 6:00 today I was convinced I had lost my angelfish. He seems okay at the moment.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicole said:


> They were very visibly stressed in the buckets. My angelfish was lying on his side and my clowns were losing colour. I'm not sure if ammonia was building up or the temp was dropping or what. They were not happy. That's why I was in a rush to put them in. By 6:00 today I was convinced I had lost my angelfish. He seems okay at the moment.


Maybe next time you should separate the fish and use a heater. Ammonia build-up is a slow process, not something that happens in a few hours in a bucket with no dead material in it. Glad to hear they made it.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

The clowns were in one bucket and the angelfish in another with my inverts. Unfortunately I didn't plan for it to take this long to tear down/set up and therefore I was under prepared. The buckets were too small to reasonably put a heater in. 
The good news is that as of 9 this morning they're all doing well, eating and the tank is 90% clear. Though I can honestly say I DID lose sleep over this. Ugh.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad that things worked out for you 

Remember to reach out to our community when you are undertaking such an event.
There are plenty of us with extra heaters, buckets, filters, salt mix etc etc to lend in order to help you out 
Great forum and great people here !


----------

